# Visitantes en el foro



## Cdma System (Mar 16, 2016)

Buenas tardes, espero este sea el lugar adecuado a mi pregunta.
Quisiera si pudieran explicarme por qué hay usuarios que respondían a los temas de manera interesante pero que ya no participan y hoy están  con la leyenda de "visitante" 
Que pasó con esas personas?


----------



## John Miller (Mar 17, 2016)

Hola buen día,  también me hacia esa pregunta incluso pregunte a un visitante sin respuesta, los visitantes por alguna situación ya no estan registrados, algunos eran Trolls, otros fueron expulsados o excluidos. Todos los comentarios, aportes y demas quedaron en el foro.

No se puede contactar con esa persona ni ver su perfil porque ya no pertenece al foro, bueno eso entendí. 

Maki.


----------



## Fogonazo (Mar 17, 2016)

*Visitante:* En algún momento fue miembro/usuario en la comunidad pero pidió la baja de su cuenta o NO actualizó su registro.
*Recordado:* Miembro fallecido
*Suspendido:* Miembro de la comunidad "Castigado" por un tiempo debido a una falta grave o reiterada
*Excluido:* Miembro de la comunidad "Castigado" a perpetuidad.


----------



## Cdma System (Mar 18, 2016)

Gracias por la explicación, supongo que el récord de usuarios activos  en ese caso es de la época cuando se podía participar del foro activamente sin registrarse, es así?


----------



## Fogonazo (Mar 18, 2016)

experimentador dijo:


> Gracias por la explicación, supongo que el récord de usuarios activos  en ese caso es de la época cuando se podía participar del foro activamente sin registrarse, es así?



Fue una combinación de visitantes + motor de búsqueda de Google.


----------



## Cdma System (Mar 18, 2016)

ahora todo claro, gracias


----------

